#ubuntu-s390x 2016-05-30
<cpaelzer> good morning
<jfh> g'morning
#ubuntu-s390x 2016-06-01
<cpaelzer> hiho, good morning
<jfh> g'morning
#ubuntu-s390x 2016-06-03
<jfh> g'morning
